# Recommendations for D-cell Maglite bezels and tail pieces in the UK



## micklumen (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm looking for some nice bezels and tail pieces for my various D-cell maglites.

I can't really find anywhere that sells them in the UK. I'm not married to any particular design or style, would like to see options.

Thanks.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Sep 23, 2017)

There is 1 option available on ebay if u sea r ch the forum for fivemega he may have some left too


----------

